# Is it possible to separate video files to a designated folder during import?



## New Daddy (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm redesigning my workflow and need to separate video files during import. Is it possible to have LR detect video files and copy/move them to a designated video folder? I see I can build a preset to import files to a designated folder once I've selected what to import, but I haven't figured out a way to have LR recognize video files for me and take care of the rest.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> I'm redesigning my workflow and need to separate video files during import. Is it possible to have LR detect video files and copy/move them to a designated video folder? I see I can build a preset to import files to a designated folder once I've selected what to import, but I haven't figured out a way to have LR recognize video files for me and take care of the rest.


This is not part of LRs functionality  the destination folders are determine by the rules in the destination panel.   Your two options are:  Import in two passes, one for stills and one for video  And Import using the existing LR import destination rules and move the videos after you get them imported into LR.


----------



## Selwin (Dec 24, 2013)

I think I would create a Smart Collection and set it up so that it holds all video files added in the last day. Then you can:
1. import all files from your memory card (photos and videos)
2. Click the Smart Collection
3. Select all images (assuming you only import once a day, otherwise select selectively) and drag them to your designated video folder
It's really only 1 click, one CTRL-A and one drag.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 27, 2013)

Or even,  manually copy the video files to your designated folder and subsequently import them into Lightroom. 

Personally,  and I know this horrifies many,  I prefer to set up the folder structures I want on the computer first,  then copy the images from the card to where I want them,  then import into Lightroom.   It may be because my background is in computing,  but it helps me keep clear in my head where I am up to.   Of course,  further moving around of stuff I do within Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 27, 2013)

davidedric said:


> Personally,  and I know this horrifies many,  I prefer to set up the folder structures I want on the computer first,  then copy the images from the card to where I want them,  then import into Lightroom.   It may be because my background is in computing,  but it helps me keep clear in my head where I am up to.



Been there, done that, got the T-shirt!

Yes, I used to do the same in my earlier Lightroom years (ditto, computing background)....but eventually I did get that "Eureka" moment and realised it would be a lot quicker, easier, and consistent to have Lightroom do it for me. Hopefully that'll happen to you as well.



> Of course, further moving around of stuff I do within Lightroom.



I don't do any moving around once imported, can't see the point.


----------



## Selwin (Dec 27, 2013)

To each his/her own I guess. I always import "blindly" from memory cards using my import presets (one for the 5D, one for the 5DmkII). The images are automatically imported in the right folder, in a sub folder with date stamp (eg 2013-12-25 for the Christmas Diner photos). 

Then while LR is creating the previews, I always rename the folder to "131225 - Christmas Diner". It's a habit that takes just 10 secs and I'm always glad I did when I'm checking my backup routines or when I do an "Export as Catalog" because the folder structure and names are replicated.

I never move any images though. Certainly not in Finder, but neither in LR. There is no need to.


----------

